# lazy eye??????



## beardieforme (May 9, 2010)

hello people 
my bearded dragon is very active and last week finished his shed. i have noticed since i got him that his one eye seems to be closed alot compared to the other, i put this down to normal behavior but this morning he has hardly opened it and i have noticed him trying to rub it! any ideas anybody?????

thank you!


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

I have just noticed my leo has spent most the morning with one eye shut. I hope he's just spying on my and there is nothing wrong.


----------



## reptile rescue 2010 (Jul 14, 2010)

he may not have fully shed and may stilll have some over his eyes, use some warm water and cotton wool and wipe his eyes a few times every 2-3 hours a day he may be fine after your fist one , but its worth a try 

:2thumb:


----------



## reptile rescue 2010 (Jul 14, 2010)

**** said:


> I have just noticed my leo has spent most the morning with one eye shut. I hope he's just spying on my and there is nothing wrong.


im no expert with leopard geckos , but do they need uv lighting ??


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

reptile rescue 2010 said:


> im no expert with leopard geckos , but do they need uv lighting ??


No they dont need UV lighting. He's opened it now. He's usually in his hide asleep. But Hes out and about this morning. Im guessing he's just being nosey but trying to chill at the same time.


----------



## reptile rescue 2010 (Jul 14, 2010)

**** said:


> I hope he's just spying .


i think he is :2thumb:


----------



## beardieforme (May 9, 2010)

Its no good this morning he has hardly opened his left eye and when he does its like the inner lid is stuck or something!! im going to the vets on thursday evening so hopefully they can shed some light on this problem, its really worrying me!! 

i have read that uvb florecents can cause eye problems is this true?
as i have recently changed from a compact coil to a tube type!

thanks in advance


----------



## beardieforme (May 9, 2010)

beardieforme said:


> its no good this morning he has hardly opened his left eye and when he does its like the inner lid is stuck or something!! Im going to the vets on thursday evening so hopefully they can shed some light on this problem, its really worrying me!!
> 
> I have read that uvb florecents can cause eye problems is this true?
> As i have recently changed from a compact coil to a tube type!
> ...


anybody????


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Compact coil bulbs are known to do more damage then good. They damage the retina. Strip UV bulbs are fine.


----------



## mad angie (Jul 25, 2010)

*same*

av just had same problem and it was due 2 the all in 1 sola bulb av changed it bk 2 the old way wi basking bulb and uv tube and his eyes are back 2 normal


----------

